# Youth unemployment in Spain?



## fessex (Apr 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are statistics on youth unemployment in Spain during the summer months in areas where the amount of tourists increases? Are many jobs created for the youth or is it hardly a blip of change?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

fessex said:


> Does anyone know if there are statistics on youth unemployment in Spain during the summer months in areas where the amount of tourists increases? Are many jobs created for the youth or is it hardly a blip of change?


Well, that depends on what is meant by seasonal work. Most people refer to that as summer and tourism, but there is seasonal work on farms, on fruit plantations, olive harvesting. That runs through each year and it could be the figures for the year are pretty stable,though there will always be peaks and troughs.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fessex said:


> Does anyone know if there are statistics on youth unemployment in Spain during the summer months in areas where the amount of tourists increases? Are many jobs created for the youth or is it hardly a blip of change?


Here's some info about unemployment in general in Andalucia, probably the main tourist area. It seems that up to 250,000 jobs may be created. I imagine the main part of those would be for under25's, but as you can see, they really are temporary jobs as in the latter part of the year unemployment actually increases on the summer level.











Aron said:


> Well, that depends on what is meant by seasonal work. Most people refer to that as summer and tourism, but there is seasonal work on farms, on fruit plantations, olive harvesting. That runs through each year and it could be the figures for the year are pretty stable,though there will always be peaks and troughs.


This kind of work was traditionally done by poor Spaniards, then in the boom years by immigrants who came over especially, and in the last few years, what with the way things are, there were more Spaniards working in this area again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This table shows youth (under 25's) unemployment in Spain month by month and it doesn't got down during the summer!
Eurostat - Data Explorer


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This table shows youth (under 25's) unemployment in Spain month by month and it doesn't got down during the summer!
> Eurostat - Data Explorer


Muddy tells me that he can't see this table which is titled Unemployment according to ILO definition under 25yrs (in Spain) so if anyone wants to look at it...
I'm off to walk the dog (who is doing great BTW)


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I should remember this from economics class, but how are the stats calculated? Is the youth unemployment rate based solely upon youth who are actively looking for employment but cannot find any? Or, are these figures calculated based upon the simple number of young people who are not working? 

I find it surprising the number of "kids" who say they don't even bother looking for work in the summer because their parents say they need time off. I've already warned my husband that I'm going to be the horrible mother who makes her kids find work...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This table shows youth (under 25's) unemployment in Spain month by month and it doesn't got down during the summer!
> Eurostat - Data Explorer


I think an huge number of summer jobs are without contracts - certainly villa changeovers (which a lot of people & young people do) are 'cash in hand', & some of the bars & restaurants don't even give temp contracts....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I think an huge number of summer jobs are without contracts - certainly villa changeovers (which a lot of people & young people do) are 'cash in hand', & some of the bars & restaurants don't even give temp contracts....


true


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

elenetxu said:


> I find it surprising the number of "kids" who say they don't even bother looking for work in the summer because their parents say they need time off. I've already warned my husband that I'm going to be the horrible mother who makes her kids find work...


Every mother should do that. I pushed my son out to find holiday work as soon he was legally able to do so. My grandsons at uni both have good holiday jobs, interesting work with good pay too.

One of the things that impressed me about the US was that kids from wealthier families were packed off to summer jobs too.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

elenetxu;1206669
Is the youth unemployment rate based solely upon youth who are actively looking for employment but cannot find any?.[/QUOTE said:


> The unemployment rates are always based on "active" job seekers divided by "active" work force.
> 
> There are difference in how active can be calculated but in general you need to be looking for work. Available to work.
> 
> Last study I looked at put the number of young Spaniards with a job at around 20% of the total youth population. Some of the 80% are in school or otherwise not available to work but the vast majority have more or less given up. This keeps the official rate down. If you can call the horrid official rate down.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> One of the things that impressed me about the US was that kids from wealthier families were packed off to summer jobs too.


I'm guessing you didn't know very many Biffs or other country club kids


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Every mother should do that. I pushed my son out to find holiday work as soon he was legally able to do so. My grandsons at uni both have good holiday jobs, interesting work with good pay too.
> 
> One of the things that impressed me about the US was that kids from wealthier families were packed off to summer jobs too.


It's a cultural thing. Here I have found many parents argue that, correctly, their children should rest in the summer.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

NickZ said:


> I'm guessing you didn't know very many Biffs or other country club kids


Most of the teens I knew did work. Even the posh kids (in New England).


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I guess it depends on what you mean by work. Most of the ones I knew worked for Dad or Moms friends. They also didn't need the job.

There is a big difference between a kid working a job knowing that it's the difference between tuition and a kid working for the experience.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> I should remember this from economics class, but how are the stats calculated? Is the youth unemployment rate based solely upon youth who are actively looking for employment but cannot find any? Or, are these figures calculated based upon the simple number of young people who are not working?
> 
> I find it surprising the number of "kids" who say they don't even bother looking for work in the summer because their parents say they need time off. I've already warned my husband that I'm going to be the horrible mother who makes her kids find work...


Thats me. My son has his part time job in ASDA while doing his A levels! However, my 16yo daughter is saying she doesnt want to work (she doesnt see why she should lol!!!)............. So the pocket money has stopped and thats that. Now if she has the nerve/bottle to ask for any money, she either will get a few pence for tidying the house, garden etc. and/or she gets the "*go and get a job like the rest of us*" lecture. 

Of course its no as easy in Spain, I'm not sure how youngsters find work. But Spain is very much a country where its not what you know, but who

Jo xxx


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

NickZ said:


> I guess it depends on what you mean by work. Most of the ones I knew worked for Dad or Moms friends. They also didn't need the job.
> 
> There is a big difference between a kid working a job knowing that it's the difference between tuition and a kid working for the experience.


For me, the most important part of my job was seeing just how hard the job was. I knew I didn't want to continue in that sector when I got older.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My daughter worked from May to October on the coast last year. She had no luck finding work after that until May came round again this year. Since she had not worked enough, she was not entitled to unemployment benefit. She therefore was not included in any official unemployment figures. I dare say this is the case for many, many youngsters and oldies alike. I have no job, nor entitlement to anything. I don't count either.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Madliz said:


> My daughter worked from May to October on the coast last year. She had no luck finding work after that until May came round again this year. Since she had not worked enough, she was not entitled to unemployment benefit. She therefore was not included in any official unemployment figures. I dare say this is the case for many, many youngsters and oldies alike. I have no job, nor entitlement to anything. I don't count either.


This seems to be a common misconception. If you are registered as unemployed, regardless of whether you are claiming benefit, you are included in the official unemployment statistics. If you are doing a course sponsored by the unemployment office, you aren't, even if you are still claiming benefit during this time. You don't have to "sign on" for the duration of the course, once the course finishes, you are automatically re-registered as unemployed so you have to check out when you are next due to "sign on". I can assure you that not all of the six million unemployed are claiming benefit.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

anles said:


> This seems to be a common misconception. If you are registered as unemployed, regardless of whether you are claiming benefit, you are included in the official unemployment statistics. If you are doing a course sponsored by the unemployment office, you aren't, even if you are still claiming benefit during this time. You don't have to "sign on" for the duration of the course, once the course finishes, you are automatically re-registered as unemployed so you have to check out when you are next due to "sign on". I can assure you that not all of the six million unemployed are claiming benefit.


So, what is the point of 'signing on' if there is no benefit and no chance of work?

Should my son sign on? He's 16 and in 1st year of Bachi - he's desperate to work but can't find anything. He really wants to learn the 'work ethic' but also wants to earn some money for himself so that he can pay for things when he goes out. By the way, he's fluent in both Spanish and Valencian as well as English of course.

We don't live near the coast so tourist type jobs just don't exist here.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

anles said:


> This seems to be a common misconception. If you are registered as unemployed, regardless of whether you are claiming benefit, you are included in the official unemployment statistics. If you are doing a course sponsored by the unemployment office, you aren't, even if you are still claiming benefit during this time. You don't have to "sign on" for the duration of the course, once the course finishes, you are automatically re-registered as unemployed so you have to check out when you are next due to "sign on". I can assure you that not all of the six million unemployed are claiming benefit.


Her boss made sure she was dada de baja with Seguridad Social in October. Would she automatically be 'registered as unemployed' from that? Since she didn't expect any assistance, she herself never 'registered as unemployed'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> So, what is the point of 'signing on' if there is no benefit and no chance of work?
> 
> Should my son sign on? He's 16 and in 1st year of Bachi - he's desperate to work but can't find anything. He really wants to learn the 'work ethic' but also wants to earn some money for himself so that he can pay for things when he goes out. By the way, he's fluent in both Spanish and Valencian as well as English of course.
> 
> We don't live near the coast so tourist type jobs just don't exist here.


I suppose because you get other "benefits" like reduced prices in some places, you get access to courses for the unemployed etc... Also so the government has access to more reliable figures about how many are unemployed.
I would imagine that you can't be a student and be registered as unemployed at the same time.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Madliz said:


> Her boss made sure she was dada de baja with Seguridad Social in October. Would she automatically be 'registered as unemployed' from that? Since she didn't expect any assistance, she herself never 'registered as unemployed'.


No, you have to register as unemployed, or rather as seeking a job. When you do the formation courses, you have to be registered as unemployed, while you do one, you are no longer registered (which is why when the courses start the unemployment figures drop considerably) when you finish your "status" is resumed. Everyone should register as unemployed if they are interested in getting a job, although you don't get many job offeres, you get the chance to do the courses which can be really interesting (you also get 7€ a day while doing them), you acquire additional skills and qualifications and sometimes even if you haven't been employed long enough to qualify for unemployment benefit, there can be other benefits if you comply with the conditions. Also, someone who hasn't registered is considered "not to be looking for work", so if a job did come up, someone who has been registered longer might have more chance of being taken on if a job becomes available.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

My elder daughter is studying to be a home carer, but she registered with the employment office and had the chance to do two courses related to her studies, in both cases, she did a placement in three different residential homes. This means they know her, they know she is reliable and responsible and is good. If a place comes up, she is more likely to be called than someone who may have the same qualification, but has less professional experience and who they don't know. In fact, as a result she has already been called to do a few odd jobs.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*Is the unemployment rate so high?*

I know the official unemployment rate is as high,but I wonder how many people are working in the black economy, casual work, building, holiday industry etc?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I know the official unemployment rate is as high,but I wonder how many people are working in the black economy, casual work, building, holiday industry etc?


A lot. Obviously, none knows how many.
However, what is sure is that there are still millions of people without work and unemployment is far far worse in Spain than in the UK.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I suppose because you get other "benefits" like reduced prices in some places, you get access to courses for the unemployed etc... Also so the government has access to more reliable figures about how many are unemployed.
> I would imagine that you can't be a student and be registered as unemployed at the same time.


There is no reason for you not to register as unemployed while you are a student, but I think you may have to be 18, although I could be wrong on that point as you can legally leave school at 16, however until 18 your parents are obliged to keep you  In fact, I went back to college in my 30s as I was unemployed and I wanted to get an additional qualification, both of my daughters are still studying and are registered so that they can opt for courses and so is my "school term daughter" who lives with me during term time as she is studying the same course as my elder daughter. Many of my friends who have been unemployed for a long time have gone back to training college to get more qualifications.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

anles said:


> There is no reason for you not to register as unemployed while you are a student, but I think you may have to be 18, although I could be wrong on that point as you can legally leave school at 16, however until 18 your parents are obliged to keep you  In fact, I went back to college in my 30s as I was unemployed and I wanted to get an additional qualification, both of my daughters are still studying and are registered so that they can opt for courses and so is my "school term daughter" who lives with me during term time as she is studying the same course as my elder daughter. Many of my friends who have been unemployed for a long time have gone back to training college to get more qualifications.


How does that work then? My son was still 15 when he finished year 4 of ESO having passed all the exams.

As he wasn't 16, could he have left school or would they have forced him to stay for another year somehow?

When we first moved here, he was placed in a year ahead of where I had expected him to go but it was the same year as he had been in UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> There is no reason for you not to register as unemployed while you are a student, but I think you may have to be 18, although I could be wrong on that point as you can legally leave school at 16, however until 18 your parents are obliged to keep you  In fact, I went back to college in my 30s as I was unemployed and I wanted to get an additional qualification, both of my daughters are still studying and are registered so that they can opt for courses and so is my "school term daughter" who lives with me during term time as she is studying the same course as my elder daughter. Many of my friends who have been unemployed for a long time have gone back to training college to get more qualifications.


So, is it that you register as unemployed and not looking for work, because if you're studying then you're supposedly not looking for work? I'm thinking of studying full time doing bachillerato, FP, or university type of thing


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, is it that you register as unemployed and not looking for work, because if you're studying then you're supposedly not looking for work? I'm thinking of studying full time doing bachillerato, FP, or university type of thing


No, if you register as unemployed, one supposes you are looking for a job  If you are studying full time and don't have time to do additional courses, then there would be no point. However, with a lot of vocational or professional courses (grado medio o superior) you only have classes in the morning or the evening, so you have time to do other things. Some uni students only sign on during the holidays. If you don't renew, then you are automatically unregistered. If you aren't claiming benefits, it doesn't matter, you can just let it go and re-register the following summer. But I was talking about the opposite side of the question, if you are registered as unemployed and seeking a job, this doesn't stop you from going back to college or doing courses through the UNED, therefore it isn't incompatible to be a student and unemployed.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> How does that work then? My son was still 15 when he finished year 4 of ESO having passed all the exams.
> 
> As he wasn't 16, could he have left school or would they have forced him to stay for another year somehow?
> 
> When we first moved here, he was placed in a year ahead of where I had expected him to go but it was the same year as he had been in UK.


My son was also 15 when he finished the ESO because he has a December birthday and didn't turn 16 until 6 months after finishing the ESO. As I understand it kids are ok to leave school when they finish the ESO as long as they turn 16 during that year.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> My son was also 15 when he finished the ESO because he has a December birthday and didn't turn 16 until 6 months after finishing the ESO. As I understand it kids are ok to leave school when they finish the ESO as long as they turn 16 during that year.


Yes, it's the year that you turn 16. It's the same when kids start school. They can start preschool the year that they turn 3, so some will start when they are 2 and primary school the year that they turn 6, so some are 5 when they start.
At least that's what happens in this region.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it's the year that you turn 16. It's the same when kids start school. They can start preschool the year that they turn 3, so some will start when they are 2 and primary school the year that they turn 6, so some are 5 when they start.
> At least that's what happens in this region.


It's the same here in Andalucia. Back when my son did preschool they started it in September of the year they turned 4. But since he has a December birthday my son was still only 3. And he started primary school when he was 5 - three months short of turning 6. 

We wanted him to repeat the last year of preschool because we felt he was immature and not ready for primary. But they wouldn't allow it. The rules were very clear - children MUST start primary the year they turn 6. It did not turn out well for him, and he struggled in school for years playing catch-up. I don't know why they have to be so inflexible about things like this.

BTW, now preschool here starts a year earlier, the year children turn 3.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Jumping in to the on-topic discussion, my children (aged 20 and almost 18) have never had a job, and neither have any of their friends. There is absolutely no summer or part time work around here. NOTHING. Not even under the table. We know plenty of desperate, unemployed _head of households_ (starting with my sister-in-law) who would do anything to get even a minimum wage summer job - so believe me those jobs are not going to teens. 

It's really too bad teens around here don't get a chance to work because I think it teaches them so many important life skills.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've thought of another question leading on from this - does being registered as unemployed and seeking a job make any difference to your pension entitlement? Doesn't one have to have worked for x-years to claim a full pension? With no jobs, how will people do that now? What situation will today's youth find at retirement age? Here I am with no job, nor registered as unemployed, thinking that I will have little pension when the time comes, surviving for now on a small inheritance... 

Would registering as unemployed, despite having no social security payments in my name, despite not expecting to receive any benefits now, make a difference in the future?


----------

